# Hunting /Clothing/camo /ect



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

Just had a question for any one who hunts and wanted an opinion, I have hunted for over 35 years and have never worn any type of camoflage type clothing or have never tried to hide my scent, I just wear what I wear to work to go hunt, I havent had any problems getting my limit doing this and have bow hunted, pistol, shotgun ect, I don,t bait any animals/ like deer with food plots I just have my regular spots and go , or if its ducks and geese we just get in the boat and go no special equipment , I see a lot of people spending hundreds of dollars on camo clothing , camo boats , scent blockers, I feel they are wasting there time and money and just need to either be a better shot or do there homework when calling in turkeys, ducks, or whatever they are hunting , any one else feel the same way? Its like if People have on camo clothing they are a hunter and I feel its not the clothing or how much you spend on all the accessories its how much you know about the animals you hunt ,any one else feel the same?Just my opinion


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd say you was one lucky hunter! But then I had a Uncle who never wore any camo clothing either and he was good to fill his deer tags. He always just wore his old company green colored work clothes and black work boots. 

During that time I would hunt with him and I would wear my school clothes. Bright colored shirts, faded blue jeans, and lots of cologne to turn all the women on. 

He'd score and I wouldn't. 



I've learned a lot since then. Wear dull dark colors, hunt with the wind in my advantage and now that I'm married no need for so much cologne anymore.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I wear camoflague, but it is due to having it from the US Marine Corps. I do own the mandated Hunter's "Blaze Orange" hat and vest, to keep me from being mistaken for a critter by fellow sportsmen. 

I can't understand folks that spend all of that money not to be seen, baiting animals, or for high tech gizmos. I watched a hunting show the other day (all that was on), that had a commerical advertising some deer urine dispensing gear for your boots?? I think that is when you have way too much money, and no common snese! 
Just try to learn the patterns of what it is that you are hunting. Then wait in ambush for your critter, that is what I did when I hunted!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Whenever I but shirts or a coat, I have hunting in mind and get natural looking colors. Then I go hunting in them and do just fine. I have some camo but usually got it because it was on sale or warm. I've called in gobblers in a light gray flannel shirt. Of course, I was in a forest of old burned trees with no bark, and the trunks were all light gray. 

I get a laugh at the camo guys who take it to extremes, boots, belt, socks, everything.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Just my 2 cent, If a hunter can remain still no matter what he's wearing he will not be seen most if not all the time.But if he smokes or swat mosquitos or moves right much, I think the camo will give him an edge. Because if he sees you move its going to be a little harder for him to make out your Image as a hunter, and a lot of times they stand there just a little longer to get a more positive Id, and sometimes they stand there just a little to long for him and just the right amount of time for the hunter.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

I wear blaze orange and my carharts for gun season. For bow season I have a camo pullover shirt and pants that my wife made.

About a week before each season I will hang them in the barn.

The posts about hunting the wind, and knowing their movement patterns is the key over any and all other gizmos you can buy.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I started hunting with a bow in the late '50's, with a gun in the early '60's, and I've never worn "camo". I remember in the early '70's when all of the military surplus camo bacame available and some of the "Joe Grunge" types began buying it up like hot cakes; soon folks with an eye for business started producing "hunter" clothing in camo and even convinced people to pay big money for it. I thought it laughable and when folks bought the military surplus bought goods to hide themselves from game, and absurd that folks bought especially produced hunter camo clothing for the same pursuit, but by the '80's and continuing on until now it is the fashion for many hunters.

I hunt as I always have, in my regular barn/farm clothing (I wear a blaze orange shell over my barn coat when required by law), and the only attention I pay to visual and olfactory detail is to stay downwind of my quarry, if said quarry pays attention to scent. Dressed and scented thusly, I was once 3 feet, and downwind, from a very wild 10 point Kentucky mountain whitetail buck, and him looking right at me, but I didn't move, and he didn't "see" me, or smell me.

If it makes a person feel better about themselves, or more confident, to wear camo clothing, paint their faces, and hose themselves down with especially formulated anit-scent sprays, then by all means do it, but nothing can make up for knowing how to hunt animals who depend on their eyes and nose; and that how is to stay downwind, remain still or move very slowly.

By the by, I am colorblind, and can pick out the shape of a camo clad hunter as far away as my tired old eyes can focus; no matter what his or her background cover might be, more especially if they make any movement.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Chuck Adams, professional bow hunter claimed all one needed was a checked flannel shirt and jeans to bowhunt in the seventies. Now he pushed camo clothing, money talks. I wear scent control camo, preferring a lot of light colors to mimic the sky whilst up in the treestand. One can wear all the charcoal in the world, but as long you are breathing, deer get you downwind. Now they have gumoflage. We wear the scent control stuff to minimize patterning of our movements to and from our many treestands and even then, sooner or later they know you where have been and avoid that area. It is easy to say stay downwind , but it is much harder to do where there is much posted private land, including ours, which limits the areas many can hunt. 
I agree with many here that camo is not needed, but it seems better constructed for warmth, coolness, and wind resistance than the "civilian stuff". Also supporting those in business making hunting gear strengthens our fight against the treehugging antis. We in New Jersey are fighting a fight right now to prevent gutting of our fish and Game Council which the antis want to restock it with sensitive animal loving folks who would decide on emotions rather than on the advice of trained biologists who know hunting is a viable tool for game management and removing all references to wildlife as a food source.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well my DW makes alot of my Camo.I've wore Camo for last 45 years.










big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

YOu dont have to spend a lot on camo and accessories, but you WILL see a lot more animals of ALL kinds if you wear it. Ive had birds sit on my gun barrel while deer hunting in full camo.

Ive had hawks and owls within 10 feet sitting at eye level in the same tree. Ive had squirrels run across my feet while sitting on a log, and I've had a fox walk up within 3 feet of me while sitting on the ground. None of those animals ever knew I was there at all

You may not NEED it to kill something, but it DOES make a difference


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Spending too much money for camo isn't necessary if you buy things on sale or if it isn't top of the line clothes. I hunted in normal dark colored clothing for over 20 years simply cause i couldn't afford special clothes. I always got my limit too, cause the food was needed and i wasen't hunting horns.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:
 

> YOu dont have to spend a lot on camo and accessories, but you WILL see a lot more animals of ALL kinds if you wear it. Ive had birds sit on my gun barrel while deer hunting in full camo.
> 
> Ive had hawks and owls within 10 feet sitting at eye level in the same tree. Ive had squirrels run across my feet while sitting on a log, and I've had a fox walk up within 3 feet of me while sitting on the ground. None of those animals ever knew I was there at all
> 
> You may not NEED it to kill something, but it DOES make a difference


Nah. I've had all those things happen, and more, without camo. Just dull colored clothes. Magpies are always landing on me when calling coyotes. I've had to kick a bobcat so he wouldn't walk over me to climb the tree I was leaning against.The secret is to not move.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

I do believe products such as scent-away sprays do help. It's mostly made up of water and peroxide which nuetralizes your scent. It doesn't eliminate all your scent, but it does help. Saturday evening I had a Doe and her yearling come and feed around close by my treestand. Three times she stuck her nose up high in the air and then came looking for me and then went back to feeding. The fourth time she finally spotted me and I was wearing full camo and setting as still as I could get. She high tailed it out of there. 

But I believe if I hadn't had scent away on me she might have high tailed it out of there the first time she stuck her nose in the air. 

Also, if you're worried about the price of camo outfits, I buy mine after hunting season is over with when they are having sales to get rid of them. A lot of the time I can get them much cheaper then regular clothes. So if they are selling them that cheap, might as well buy some to hunt in. Then you can save your other clothes to go to church in, or change the oil in your car.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Ed Norman said:


> Nah. I've had all those things happen, and more, without camo. Just dull colored clothes. The secret is to not move.


Ditto!! And then some.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I think the biggest thing here is where you hunt.
If you goto areas away from home. Then scent, camo., And other stuff is very important. If you hunt the wood lot up back. It wont make a differance. See for instance, Me hunting the deer. They see,smell,here me all year round. So what I do is just walk back and shoot one. They don't see me as a danger as they see me often. Just my two cents.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

stanb999 said:


> I think the biggest thing here is where you hunt.
> If you goto areas away from home. Then scent, camo., And other stuff is very important. If you hunt the wood lot up back. It wont make a differance. See for instance, Me hunting the deer. They see,smell,here me all year round. So what I do is just walk back and shoot one. They don't see me as a danger as they see me often. Just my two cents.


i agree it is a lot about what they are conditioned to 

it would be no problem to shoot ducks on a golf corse wearing shorts and driving a cart they don't see that as a threat 

shooting cyotes from the tractor is another example they don't see a moving tractor as a threat 

also you say dark cloths ,natual colors work better for you 
so what you said is camoflage works better for you yours just tends to be more solid in color but it still helps you blend in it is not like you are going out in your white rhine stone suit and saying you get just as close to just as many animals 

there is no need to spend a ton of money on camo like rock pile said his wife makes much of his just a little somthing to break up your shape and dark colors natural colors. but it can help if the anamals are not used to seeing you.

we have to wear orange at least 50% of the upper body and hat if you wear one for gun hunting. but with gun hunting your not trying for the under 30 yard shots you are for bow hunting or turkey hunting.


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for everyones opinions, and ideas, I do know some of the new clothing is nice with the improvements in waterproofing,windproofing and such but it is pretty expensive,I see a lot of others also go with your plain dark clothing and keep still,and use the wind to there advantage and know your games movement and patterns,thanks for the replys


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

I think it does matter where you hunt and how suspicious your prey is. 

Don't ever wear blue jeans to hunt. I have looked through those "deer eyesight goggles" and blue jeans are very bright to deer. Also, no white. I was raised on a whitetail ranch and if we went out in blue jeans or white, there was no getting near anything.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

It seems camo is as many other ideas in life; some swear by it, and some swear at it. Again, for my $.02, if one thinks it helps then by all means wear it, but hunters did have some measure of success long before "camo" was a dream on a drawing board, or a pile of merchandise in a third world sweat shop.

The Fred Bears and Howard Hills of the world did manage to harvest a few head of very wild game long before camo became the fashion among bow hunters.


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

Ed Norman said:


> Nah. I've had all those things happen, and more, without camo. Just dull colored clothes. Magpies are always landing on me when calling coyotes. I've had to kick a bobcat so he wouldn't walk over me to climb the tree I was leaning against.The secret is to not move.


Yep, same thing here, I have had Chickadees and Nuthatches land on the barrel of my .22 while I was just sitting real still on my deck waiting to take out a few Red Squirrels!

The local boys up here wear pretty much whatever they put on that morning, but some do hang their outerwear outside when not hunting as to keep cooking and household type smells off their clothes.

I ran into a guy at the gas stations last week, a "weekend" hunter from down state, he was fully camoed and also had his hands and face painted up with camo paint! I ask him how he was doing, and he said "haven't seen a deer in two days." Have to wonder how all that greasy paint smelled out in the woods?

Margie


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

HeatherDriskill said:


> I think it does matter where you hunt and how suspicious your prey is.
> 
> Don't ever wear blue jeans to hunt. I have looked through those "deer eyesight goggles" and blue jeans are very bright to deer. Also, no white. I was raised on a whitetail ranch and if we went out in blue jeans or white, there was no getting near anything.


It has been proven that the brighteners in laundry detergents increase the light emittance in the uv spectrum which deer can see. Animals adapt well. We put our treestands at 7 feet in the seventies and now in 2007 we put them at 25 feet. Also hunting from the ground is becoming effective because our deer are constantly looking upwards, not being used to hunters on the ground. If one washed their jeans in non uv brightener detergent which is also easier on the fabric itself, deer probably would not notice.


----------

